# To shed a tear!!



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is my rant for the week. I judiciously read the news- very pick and chose- I do not need an ulcer. I was reading the sacrifices that our fearless government workers are having to make after a week furlough!!! I was doing alright until I got to the gal that was having to sell her 28 evening gowns for 15-20K  I mean the tears just started rolling. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: The closet -think of the size of the closet- I bet half of us here do not have a shop as large as her closet.
I worked construction- and had to prepare for time off - just part of my life. Never had the security of 365 day a year job- no paid vacation- paid for my own insurance. Do I regret my job path-- absolutely not. learned to take care of myself and not depend on the government. Do not get me wrong I truly feel sorry for these people but not for the reason that you would think. 
I think they are a bunch of whiners never to really understand the real joys of work and the rewards of having really earned something. Maybe I am a dying breed of redneck that things a few blisters and sore muscles are good for you. Maybe we could give them all shovels for those shovel ready jobs......


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2013)

My goodness... What will she ever wear to a formal evening event!? Doesn't the 'life, liberty, pursuit of happiness' clause cover the right to own multiple formal gowns?!

Perhaps the saddest part... She's only been off for a week!:rofl2:

Now, if she was forced to liquidate a stash of air dried, figured walnut and BLM burl...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

Now, if she was forced to liquidate a stash of air dried, figured walnut and BLM burl...Scare3

OMG, I better go out and count my boards again.............

Yes the week was my point- Hell if she is off for a month she might have to sell her yacht and summer house at the Cape. Now that would really be a bummer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

wow and its sunday tell us how you realy feel mike :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: but i frickin agree with you mike . im a union man bust my a$$ body hurts all the time/ get no paid vacations no sick days . when i get laidoff get only half my pay. goverment unions get all the perks. just did my taxes yesterday took an extension till october because those greedy bas$%$% decided 8.000 to federal 4.000 to state and oh ya 13 hundred to a school tax to a city i dont even live in just wasnt enough they got me for a total 2,200 more and the say there broke. what a joke. there now i feel better too :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: now wheres my saw time to pretend those logs are politicions:smack::protest2::ireful::csnut:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2013)

I feel better now- I see where half of them are going back to work and it looks like they will be paid for the time off. Funny how in the modern world that definitions are changed. See in my world I call that a PAID vacation.... It is good to be the king. Now my daughter got laid off- Yellowstone park- contract worker- she will get zip.................... I know the answer to this problem- NO more news for me..............


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2013)

Yea, always in the past, even when they couldn't come to work cause of the budget impass, they got paid retro actively anyhow,... for not working. Im sure it will be the same this time. Don't shed any tears for federal employees, they have about the best (or worst, depending on how you look at it) racket going. I recently had a discussion with a military retiree, and he was complaining that they were going to raise our retiree health insurance premiums a few bucks per year. It's by far the cheapest health insurance there is, and this guy complaining really set me off:smack: Some peoples sense of entitlement is ridiculous...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

I typed up a long rant and edited it numerous times. By the time it was ready for public consumption, or public ridicule, it was out of my system. All I'll say is it had to do with the phrase _"Life, Liberty, and Property"_ and how the _"...and the pursuit of happiness"_ being slipped in was no accident. The sons o beeches had us bamboozled from the start. My 1000+ word rant quoted John Locke exclusively. 

We live among mostly ignorant slaves today. At least I'm an informed slave and it is better to know you are one than think you are free when that has not been the case since the abolition of private property. There see, that wasn't so bad.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 6, 2013)

Regardless of where you live, whether it be in the States or in Canada, politicians and diapers should both be changed for the exact same reason.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Regardless of where you live, whether it be in the States or in Canada, politicians and diapers should both be changed for the exact same reason.



true that my canadian freind but the diapers only got a little pile in it


----------



## brown down (Oct 8, 2013)

[attachment=32355]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2013)

Good to see you back!


----------



## brown down (Oct 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good to see you back!



i have been here just kinda on the sidelines so to speak. I recovered from my shoulder surgery only to find out that DR kavorkian didn't fix anything :dash2::dash2: 

all up in the air as far as if i need total shoulder replacement or just cut open. i am leaning as far away from replacement as i can . I have 4 tares in my shoulder 2 of them are pretty bad. I have a grade 2 separation of the AC joint and another one that attaches to my labrum. My Dr and I are surprised i didn't completely tare them doing what i do on a regular basis. 

on a more positive note, i am a very happy man, my sister gave birth to her son a week from today. 

he is gonna be a heartbreaker for sure 

[attachment=32471]


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry about your shoulder Jeff-bummer!!!! Congrats on nephew!!


----------

